# racontez votre première fois !



## semac (31 Août 2005)

la première fois !!!
on attend tous ça avec impatience... on s'en fait tout un monde, et puis pouvoir dire au copain : "je l'ai fait, putain, je l'ai fait !!!!!"
mais dans les fait c'est souvent moins rose, moins parfait que dans nos rêves !!
en ce qui me concerne ce fut... désastreux  :rose: enfin pour elle, car pour moi ça allait  

bon je vous plante le décor, je vous préviens c'est glauque  
c'était en été, en 1987, j'avais 15 ans elle 19 !! nous nous sommes rencontré en boite de nuit à Saint-malo, enfin à côté au "Bens Club" pour ceux qui connaissent !
la soirée se passe, bien, puis je lui propose de me ramener et de dormir chez. elle me dit ok !! :mouais: (coquine)
nous arrivons donc chez moi !! enfin je ne l'avais pas prévenu que je logeais en caravane vu que c'était les vacances, mais pour arriver à mes fins il y a des subtilités que j'ai du masquer !!  
après quelques ébats, enfin bisous, nous passons à l'acte ! enfin !!
Enfin je l'avais fait !! j'avais été génial, une vraie bête !!  
puis nous nous sommes quitté.
l'année suivante je l'ai revue dans cette même boite de nuit, je vais donc la voir en me présentant à elle : "salut biiiiip, tu te souviens de moi"
"non ??!!??"
"mais si tu sais..." 
la-dessus je lui remémore notre aventure extraordinaire !! alors poupée pensais-je
elle me regarde dans les yeux, j'ai vu ces yeux se plisser et un énorme éclat de rire sortir de tout son être, sans mot dire elle tourna les talons et partis dans le fond de la boite :rose:  :rose:  :rose:

j'ai alors compris que ma prestation avait été très moyenne, enfin carrément minable   

oui bon racontez vous au lieu de vous foutre de moi :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui bon racontez vous au lieu de vous foutre de moi :mouais:


Ouh, la honte!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Pine d'huître, il a pas d'organes!  Etc 







PS: MacG est définitivement un monde cruel


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui bon racontez vous au lieu de vous foutre de moi :mouais:



Il faudrait créer un forum "maso"


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait créer un forum "maso"


j'y ai songé, mais j'ai pas voulu en rajouter


----------



## DarkNeo (31 Août 2005)

Rooo mais non moi je suis de tout coeur avec lui.
Tu l'as fait vachement tot toi c'est un bon point


----------



## hunjord (31 Août 2005)

:love:Moi, je m'en rappelle une belle chèvre:love:, toute gentille.....notez, les cornes c'est bien pratique !!
Ps: se munir d'une paire de botte en caoutchouc pour éviter que la bête se sauve...


----------



## Avril-VII (31 Août 2005)

Et tes parents ils étaient pas dans la caravane ?
:mouais:


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> :love:Moi, je m'en rappelle une belle chèvre:love:, toute gentille.....notez, les cornes c'est bien pratique !!
> Ps: se munir d'une paire de botte en caoutchouc pour éviter que la bête se sauve...



Les préservatifs, tu voyais grand, toi !


----------



## hunjord (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les préservatifs, tu voyais grand, toi !


Arff les bottes, c'est pour assurer une stabilité de la bête en lui immobilisant ces pattes arrières


----------



## Malow (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ....



je comprends mieux ta signature maintenant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

Arrrffff !!!!! La toute première fois !   ... quelle cata !!!!:rateau: 
Je devais avoir 16 ans et une "vieille" d'au moins 25 ans (!) m'a attiré dans sa chambre durant un dîner de famille (en fait le dîner "de famille" lui a peut-être fait penser aux bijoux du même nom... ).
Mélange d'énervement, d'excitation, de précipitation ... peur d'être surpris ... voilà donc que je me retrouve sur un lit avec le froc sur les genoux devant une fille dont visiblement ce n'était pas la première expérience !:affraid: 
En fait, j'étais tellement "énervé" et inexpérimenté que je "croyais y être" ... alors que, ben, "j'y étais pas" ! 
Résultant fulgurant : un magnifique couvre-lit en satin bleu irrémédiablement tâché sur une surface d'au moins 1 m2 (je vous rappelle quand même que c'était la première fois et qu'à cette âge là, ben je n'étais pas "sur réserve" ! ).
Je vous dis pas les remarques désobligeantes avant de me faire jeter tout en reboutonnant mon futal... 
Plus jamais elle ne m'a adressé la parole et quand je l'ai aperçue par hasard quelques dizaines d'années après, ben j'ai changé de trottoir... 
Mais malgré tout, c'était pas si mal que ça ... du moins pour moi !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

En fait, la 2ième fois ça a été pareil, puis la 3ième et la quatrième, puis la 5ième....  ... et après, pendant quelques mois, j'ai décidé de me reprendre en mains ( ) ... maintenant, ben ça va, merci !!!!! Je ne tâche plus les couvre-lits sur 1m2 ... quelques cm2 me suffisent amplement......:love: :love: :love:


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

hmf, on y croit....mais c'est bien parcequ'on sais que t'as fait des gosses hein !!!  







PS : perso, y'a rien à raconter   :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> hmf, on y croit....mais c'est bien parcequ'on sais que t'as fait des gosses hein !!!


...le jour où j'ai eu des Varilux ça a été mieux !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PS : perso, y'a rien à raconter   :mouais:




moi non plus , mais je me suis abonnée a la discussion


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus , mais je me suis abonnée a la discussion


 
Tu m'étonnes...   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui bon racontez vous au lieu de vous foutre de moi :mouais:


 
Me souvient pas, j'étais bourré.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Me souvient pas, j'étais bourré.


Ah ..... pour ta première fois, c'est toi qu'on a bourré ?????????????  :affraid: :affraid: 
Euh ! ... je ne pensais pas ça de toi, jp ... mais enfin, chacun fait ce qu'il veut !!!!:love: :love: :love: 

sacré jp va !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et après, pendant quelques mois, j'ai décidé de me reprendre en mains




*Péché*
mortel


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah ..... pour ta première fois, c'est toi qu'on a bourré ?????????????  :affraid: :affraid:


 
Va savoir...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PS : perso, y'a rien à raconter   :mouais:


Ah, t'es encore pucelle ?    :love: 


Oui, je sais :


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Arff les bottes, c'est pour assurer une stabilité de la bête en lui immobilisant ces pattes arrières


Y a les pantalons de treillis aussi  :rose:


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Me souvient pas, j'étais bourré.



Ben des fois, ça vaut mieux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Me souvient pas, j'étais bourré.


 mouarf!! 

et moi, 'm'en souviens pas, j'etais trop petit...


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Rooo mais non moi je suis de tout coeur avec lui.
> Tu l'as fait vachement tot toi c'est un bon point


bah oui, du coup j'ai eu le temps de m'améliorer depuis


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, t'es encore pucelle ?    :love:



Ben oui voila t'as tout compris    !!!!!

Captain n'a toujours pas reussi a oter cette foutue ceinture en bronze avec la grosse serrure là aussi !!!!!  :mouais:


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui voila t'as tout compris    !!!!!
> 
> Captain n'a toujours pas reussi a oter cette foutue ceinture en bronze avec la grosse serrure là aussi !!!!!  :mouais:


j'ai une bonne chignole, si vous voulez je peux vous la prêter... :mouais: 

mais si ça marche je regarde


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Captain n'a toujours pas reussi a oter cette foutue ceinture en bronze avec la grosse serrure là aussi !!!!!  :mouais:


Il n'est pas bricoleur le Captain


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une bonne chignole, si vous voulez je peux vous la prêter... :mouais:



Hmf, j'espere qu'elle est plus efficace que le marteau piqueur du voisin 





			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> mais si ça marche je regarde



Toujours pas remis de ta premiere fois alors ??? Besoin de conseils !


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas remis de ta premiere fois alors ??? Besoin de conseils !


moi je dis ça, c'est pour rendre service


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, t'es encore pucelle ?    :love:




*Tu pourrais être*
un peu plus prolixe...

Il doit bien y avoir quelque tripot malfamé ou trouver des humanoïdes de petite vertu sur Tatooine.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mouarf!!
> et moi, 'm'en souviens pas, j'etais trop petit...





*Tu parles*
de ton entrejambe à la première personne ?



 :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu parles*
> de ton entrejambe à la première personne ?
> 
> 
> ...


 j'attendais que quelqu'un la fasse, je commençais à désesperer...


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> et quand je l'ai aperçue par hasard quelques dizaines d'années après, ben j'ai changé de trottoir...



Vous travailliez sur le même ?    Quelle coïncidence.      

Excusez-moi, c'est la rentrée, je re-sors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vous travailliez sur le même ?  Quelle coïncidence.


... en fait ma femme croit que je bosse pour "P&..." ... mais c'est plutôt du côté de la gare du Midi que je gagne ma croûte ! 
Et à 5 Euros la passe, faut que je turbine !!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> .
> Et à 5 Euros la passe, faut que je turbine !!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


rapport au dcm3 que tu laisses, ça fait pas mal au kilo


----------



## Casodex (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Me souvient pas, j'étais bourré.


C'est pour ca que Dieu a inventé l'alcool
Pour que tout le monde ai au moins une occasion...

Caso


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

Moi la première fois, je m'en rappelle comme si c'était hier...     :rose: Alors que ça fait déjà presque une semaine !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

Casodex a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que Dieu a inventé l'alcool
> Pour que tout le monde ai au moins une occasion...


      ... Tiens ! prends ça jp !!!!!!!!:love: :casse:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

j'savais pas que c'etait dieu qu'avait invente l'alcool...
il a fait des trucs bien aussi alors...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'savais pas que c'etait dieu qu'avait invente l'alcool...
> il a fait des trucs bien aussi alors...


  ... l'alcool et ma mère ... c'est ce qu'il a inventé de mieux !!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... l'alcool et ma mère ... c'est ce qu'il a inventé de mieux !!!!!:love: :love:


    :love: 

pour rester dans le sujet, j'aurais dit "l'alcool et ma b..." mais c'est un coup a se faire engueuler...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

Casodex a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que Dieu a inventé l'alcool
> Pour que tout le monde ai au moins une occasion...





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'savais pas que c'etait dieu qu'avait invente l'alcool...
> il a fait des trucs bien aussi alors...




*Il a sûrement créé*
l'être humain en étant bourré alors...





 :mouais:


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il a sûrement créé*
> l'être humain en étant bourré alors...
> 
> 
> ...


non, c'est après avoir créé l'être humain qu'il a créé l'alcool... pour oublier ! :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

Nan si ça me revient la première fois... j'avais 11 ans et je commençais à en avoir marre de m'ennuyer devant des films pornos bas de gamme téléchargés sur le web, j'avais envie d'expériences nouvelles pour renouveler les sources de mon désir. Quand je l'ai croisée près du manège de la place de Saint-Enogat, nos regards de braise annonçaient tout de suite la beauté, l'evanescence de qui allait se passer. Magnifique princesse dans sa robe de soie qui laissait entrevoir le haut de son porte-jaretelle, elle m'a littéralement magnétisé malgré la jeunesse de ses 9 ans et demi. Tournant les talons et ondulant ses longs cheveux blonds en forme d'invitation je la suivis et très vite nous nous embrassames à l'écart de la fête. Bien vite nous courûmes nus sous la pleine lune jusqu'à trouver une petite crique déserte où je la pris fougueusement après quelques baisers de feu. Pour elle aussi c'était la première fois, nous étions beaux, et sans pudeur nous recommençames tant et tant que l'empreinte de nos corps sur le sable laissait autant d'ondulations subtiles, et nos corps n'avaient plus de secrets l'un pour l'autre... Après la huitième fois nous plongeâmes doucement, enfin, dans un sommeil profond et apaisé de tous les tourments de notre jeune âge.
Quand réveillé peu à peu par la rosée salée des petits matins du bord de mer, les yeux mi-clos je l'appelai doucement "Priscilla ?", je ne compris pas tout de suite le sens de ce qui nous était arrivé, et ne réalisai pas tout de suite son absence.

Ce n'est qu'un peu plus tard dans la matinée, avant de rejoindre mes parents, quand j'aperçus son corps déchiqueté par les rochers dériver à marée montante avec Guernesey en toile de fond, j'ajustai mon smoking, rallumai mon cigare, me servis un scotch et murmurai par devers moi "Ciao Babe, je ne t'oublierai pas" ! Depuis, bien souvent au moment suprême ma compagne s'étonne de l'éclat mystérieux qui ombrage mon regard, ignorant tout du terrible secret qu'il me faut préserver.


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

heuuuu... dit Quetzalk, à quoi tu tournes ??!!??   en tout cas ça a l'air super fort !!
t'es en surdose la !! :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

ouaip, c'est de la bonne


----------



## madlen (31 Août 2005)

bin moi je ne garde pas un bon souvenir de mon 1er essais...
age 13 ans, elle 15 ans. j'avais plutôt peur, et j'ai pas fais long en plus...
 :rose:     

arfffff, merci tout de même a cette mangeuse de ptit mec


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est après avoir créé l'être humain qu'il a créé l'alcool... pour oublier ! :mouais:


En fait, il a créé des milliards et des milliards de fois ... tellement de milliards de fois qu'il en avait plein le c... et que, la routine aidant, il s'aperçut qu'il avait fait un tas d'erreurs... 
Un jour, il en a eu marre et il s'est dit : "P.... faut que je prenne du recul" - ndlr : il a dit "P....." en regardant bien autour de lui question de vérifier que Marie-Madeleine n'était pas dans le coin ! - fin de ndlr !
Et un jour, un 24 novembre 1949 plus précisément, il s'est mis au boulot ... rien que pour s'amuser, question de se libérer un peu, de faire jaillir l'artiste qui sommeillait en lui...
Le problème, c'est que comme il était pressé de juger son oeuvre, je suis né prématuré quelques mois à l'avance avec les conséquences que vous connaissez !!!!! 
:love:


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heuuuu... dit Quetzalk, à quoi tu tournes ??!!??   en tout cas ça a l'air super fort !!
> t'es en surdose la !! :mouais:



Ben ? du Val de Rance  tiens ! et que du Brut ! Tu vois c'est une sorte de réminiscence, un truc comme ça...


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et un jour, un 24 novembre 1949 plus précisément, il s'est mis au boulot ... rien que pour s'amuser, question de se libérer un peu, de faire jaillir l'artiste qui sommeillait en lui...
> Le problème, c'est que comme il était pressé de juger son oeuvre, je suis né prématuré quelques mois à l'avance avec les conséquences que vous connaissez !!!!!
> :love:


c'est pour cela qu'il a remis le couvert le 1er janvier 1972, et la... le cef-d'½uvre que vous connaissez    

P.S. : une note pour toi "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky."


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben ? du Val de Rance  tiens ! et que du Brut ! Tu vois c'est une sorte de réminiscence, un truc comme ça...


je pense que tous tes souvenirs ne sont que réminiscence !!


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2005)

on nage entre onirisme et onanisme ici : pas étonnant que SonnyB. trouve cela gluant


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> on nage entre onirisme et onanisme ici : pas étonnant que SonnyB. trouve cela gluant


moi je vois pas d'onirisme ici


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2005)

Je le remet, c'est trop bon:



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan si ça me revient la première fois... j'avais 11 ans et je commençais à en avoir marre de m'ennuyer devant des films pornos bas de gamme téléchargés sur le web, j'avais envie d'expériences nouvelles pour renouveler les sources de mon désir. Quand je l'ai croisée près du manège de la place de Saint-Enogat, nos regards de braise annonçaient tout de suite la beauté, l'evanescence de qui allait se passer. Magnifique princesse dans sa robe de soie qui laissait entrevoir le haut de son porte-jaretelle, elle m'a littéralement magnétisé malgré la jeunesse de ses 9 ans et demi. Tournant les talons et ondulant ses longs cheveux blonds en forme d'invitation je la suivis et très vite nous nous embrassames à l'écart de la fête. Bien vite nous courûmes nus sous la pleine lune jusqu'à trouver une petite crique déserte où je la pris fougueusement après quelques baisers de feu. Pour elle aussi c'était la première fois, nous étions beaux, et sans pudeur nous recommençames tant et tant que l'empreinte de nos corps sur le sable laissait autant d'ondulations subtiles, et nos corps n'avaient plus de secrets l'un pour l'autre... Après la huitième fois nous plongeâmes doucement, enfin, dans un sommeil profond et apaisé de tous les tourments de notre jeune âge.
> Quand réveillé peu à peu par la rosée salée des petits matins du bord de mer, les yeux mi-clos je l'appelai doucement "Priscilla ?", je ne compris pas tout de suite le sens de ce qui nous était arrivé, et ne réalisai pas tout de suite son absence.
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un peu plus tard dans la matinée, avant de rejoindre mes parents, quand j'aperçus son corps déchiqueté par les rochers dériver à marée montante avec Guernesey en toile de fond, j'ajustai mon smoking, rallumai mon cigare, me servis un scotch et murmurai par devers moi "Ciao Babe, je ne t'oublierai pas" ! Depuis, bien souvent au moment suprême ma compagne s'étonne de l'éclat mystérieux qui ombrage mon regard, ignorant tout du terrible secret qu'il me faut préserver.


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je le remet, c'est trop bon:



T'es un vrai pote toi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Il y a des choses que l'on préfère garder à tout jamais pour soi... Ou alors aller les déverser dans des threads qui nous ont marqués ; comme ceux de Roberto ou de Zebig... Sans critique négative aucune...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2005)

Moi je preferre pas en parler car le Doc n'était pas à son avantage...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il a sûrement créé*
> l'être humain en étant bourré alors...
> 
> 
> ...


Bourré par qui ??? Enfin bon depuis l'homme a évolué, dieu lui, on sait pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je preferre pas en parler car le Doc n'était pas à son avantage...


 et voila, j'ai envie de vomir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et voila, j'ai envie de vomir...


En fait sonny voulait pas le dire, mais c'est ce qui est arrivé au Doc !!!!!!!


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

...la première fois ?????
  
alors c'était un soir, mohr  mrfvmlk  ^"or$-ài'r ^ù,n ^à'jrùnn &ùmokjjn&ojhndmù jxcn&^ùennm&,jerfné^rn&m"of&"lj$&"nn&^"efn &^ù"opiu`p"'ouj$ù`&"frj&ù"p'u&e, &moefpn,dù@&é"knùdfjéùd,@éijùéké"rùipind,ù   @ù ép"jdù@p,d@ù"pjàçif,&ùzeprcv,  

et voilà ....ahhh c'était super:love: 
depuis j'ai recommencé !


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> dieu


C'est qui, lui? :mouais: 
Il n'a qu'une moyenne de 0,07 msg/jr, on ne doit pas souvent le voir au bar


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...la première fois ?????
> 
> alors c'était un soir, mohr  mrfvmlk  ^"or$-ài'r ^ù,n ^à'jrùnn &ùmokjjn&ojhndmù jxcn&^ùennm&,jerfné^rn&m"of&"lj$&"nn&^"efn &^ù"opiu`p"'ouj$ù`&"frj&ù"p'u&e, &moefpn,dù@&é"knùdfjéùd,@éijùéké"rùipind,ù   @ù ép"jdù@p,d@ù"pjàçif,&ùzeprcv,
> 
> ...




ahhhh ben zut alors !!!!    
j'ai du avoir un problème de *clavier* ...  ( c Wébo qui m'a appris ça  )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui, lui? :mouais:
> Il n'a qu'une moyenne de 0,07 msg/jr, on ne doit pas souvent le voir au bar


Sacré dieu il nous fera toujours autant rire... En tous cas il est toujours dans le développement à ce que je vois !   Il continue à créer..?!.


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> on nage entre onirisme et onanisme ici : pas étonnant que SonnyB. trouve cela gluant



Honni soit qui mal y pense !   

Sinon, qui lance le sujet "Racontez votre dernière fois" ?


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...la première fois ?????
> 
> alors c'était un soir, mohr mrfvmlk ^"or$-ài'r ^ù,n ^à'jrùnn &ùmokjjn&ojhndmù jxcn&^ùennm&,jerfné^rn&m"of&"lj$&"nn&^"efn &^ù"opiu`p"'ouj$ù`&"frj&ù"p'u&e, &moefpn,dù@&é"knùdfjéùd,@éijùéké"rùipind,ù @ù ép"jdù@p,d@ù"pjàçif,&ùzeprcv,
> 
> ...


Tout pareil ! 
Moi aussi j'ai honte de ce ratage monumental !  :love:
Mais c'est suite à çà qu'on décide de progresser et de devenir un dieu !  :love:


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffff !!!!! La toute première fois !   ... quelle cata !!!!:rateau:
> Je devais avoir 16 ans et une "vieille" d'au moins 25 ans (!) m'a attiré dans sa chambre durant un dîner de famille (en fait le dîner "de famille" lui a peut-être fait penser aux bijoux du même nom... ).
> Mélange d'énervement, d'excitation, de précipitation ... peur d'être surpris ... voilà donc que je me retrouve sur un lit avec le froc sur les genoux devant une fille dont visiblement ce n'était pas la première expérience !:affraid:
> En fait, j'étais tellement "énervé" et inexpérimenté que je "croyais y être" ... alors que, ben, "j'y étais pas" !
> ...



Bon, à part ton sens inné pour l'exagération (le mètre carré...), je constate que personne n'a relevé que ton histoire pue l'inceste à plein nez  

Eh oui, "diner de famille"...


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Honni soit qui mal y pense !
> 
> Sinon, qui lance le sujet "Racontez votre dernière fois" ?



Il vaudrait peut être mieux lancer un sujet "gardez ça pour vous"


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Il vaudrait peut être mieux lancer un sujet "gardez ça pour vous"




 ....'lut!

...oui, gardons ça pour nous....


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

...pour nous TOUS je voulais dire


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

De toute façon avant la première fois (et parfois encore un peu après d'ailleurs...  ), on est excité comme une puce !
Une puce... :mouais: C'est pour çà qu'on *saute* sur tout ce qui bouge ! :love:


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben voilà, j'comprend mieux maintenant !!! Une puce qui te saute dessus, t'es loin de pouvoir t'en souvenir, tu la sens pas passer  :mouais: ... et maintenant j'm'en gratte !!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à part ton sens inné pour l'exagération (le mètre carré...), je constate que personne n'a relevé que ton histoire pue l'inceste à plein nez
> 
> Eh oui, "diner de famille"...


Rhoooo  mais nan... c'était peut-être une arrière cousine très très éloignée par alliance du côté du chien des neveux au trente-douxième degré !!!


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2005)

Je suis déçu, sonnyboy n'a pas raconté sa première expérience de baisser de futal !!


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> je constate que personne n'a relevé que ton histoire pue l'inceste à plein nez
> 
> Eh oui, "diner de famille"...


C'est la première réflexion que je m'étais faite  
Mais avec zebig hein bon moi je dis rien, je savoure c'est tout


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déçu, sonnyboy n'a pas raconté sa première expérience de baisser de futal !!



oui Sonny, fais nous part des premières découvertes sur les lois de l'Abbrasivité   :love:


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais avec zebig hein bon moi je dis rien, je savoure c'est tout





Euh non rien...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déçu, sonnyboy n'a pas raconté sa première expérience de baisser de futal !!




*Le Sonny*
il parle souvent de se taper le kiki sur le poulailler non ?


 
 :modo:


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Il voulait élargir le cercle des dindons lui  :rateau:

Ok je sors  :rose:


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il voulait élargir le cercle des dindons lui  :rateau:
> 
> Ok je sors  :rose:



   

Il pourra plaider les circonstances atténuantes : "Monsieur, ces dindons, il faisaient la roue, moi qui joue des fléchettes, j'ai pas pu me contrôler !"


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il voulait élargir le cercle des dindons lui  :rateau:
> 
> Ok je sors  :rose:


He be... Roberta a eu chaud avec son cercle de dindes !  :love:


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Septembre 2005)

Bravo pour cet article; j'ai bien ri!!   ... un goupil en caleçon à fleurs...il a du goût le goupil  ... et les poules aiment bien les fleurs...S'il avait pris un rateau avec une poule ou un dindon, il aurait pu s'inquiéter!!!


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour cet article; j'ai bien ri!!   ... un goupil en caleçon à fleurs...il a du goût le goupil  ... et les poules aiment bien les fleurs...S'il avait pris un rateau avec une poule ou un dindon, il aurait pu s'inquiéter!!!



N'empêche, la honte sur la figure du gamin, il a plus qu'à déménager !


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Ah je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier.

J'en rêvais depuis longtemps. C'est comme un rituel initiatique qui nous fait passer de l'enfance à l'age adulte, ou tout du moins est-ce l'image qu'en ont tous ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vécu. C'était une tendre journée de printemps. Le soleil dardait sur moi ses rayons encore jeunes de l'hivers finissant, et l'herbe était encore humide de la rosée du matin.

J'étais impatient. Je sentais monter en moi une chaleur illusoire et le désir faisait se dilater mes narines. Je n'arrivais pas à tenir en place, mais je devais rassembler mon courage et me calmer. Un mouvement brusque, une erreur et on peut se blesser, ternissant ainsi tristement cet instant magique.

Je pris alors une grande inspiration et laissai la chaleur envahir mon corps. Je sentais dans tous mes muscles mon sang qui bouillonnait tel un torrent indomptable prêt à se ruer à l'assaut du dernier gué de la rivière Kwai. Je commençais alors les mouvements de contraction répétitifs que l'on préconise aux jeunes débutants. La tension montait, l'air semblait se resserrer autour de moi tandis que je bandais tous mes muscles.

Et soudain j'ouvris les yeux et elle était là. Rousse comme le soleil au coucher, chaude comme une journée d'été, elle s'étalait docilement devant moi. J'étais elle et elle était moi. Nos deux existence ne faisaient plus qu'un et les sentations de tout ce qui nous entourait se mêlaient et s'estompaient. Elle était le monde. Elle était mon monde. Elle était tout pour moi.

Après cet instant suprème de communion elle se retira doucement, dans un souffle apaisant, ramenant l'un après les autres les sens exacerbés par cette expérience. Le vent paraissait tornade glacial, les arbres avaient revêtu les plus belles couleurs sur lesquelles un regard se soit jamais posé, l'herbe semblait bruisser de cent pas désordonnés, la rivière au loin faisait écho au bouillonnement de mes veines qui s'appaisait.

C'était ma première flamme.

Spyro in _Mémoires d'un dragon_


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2005)

Le type a dû trop écouter la chanson "Nick les poules" de Joe La Mouk.  (merci jpmiss pour ce lien dans un autre thread)


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier.
> 
> J'en rêvais depuis longtemps. C'est comme un rituel initiatique qui nous fait passer de l'enfance à l'age adulte, ou tout du moins est-ce l'image qu'en ont tous ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vécu. C'était une tendre journée de printemps. Le soleil dardait sur moi ses rayons encore jeunes de l'hivers finissant, et l'herbe était encore humide de la rosée du matin.
> 
> ...



   s'cuse moi j'ai pas compris : tu l'as niquée finalement ou pas ???  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> s'cuse moi j'ai pas compris : tu l'as niquée finalement ou pas ???  :mouais:


Ça se nique une flamme ??

AH mais t'es pas un dragon toi tu peux pas comprendre


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le type a dû trop écouter la chanson "Nick les poules" de Joe La Mouk.  (merci jpmiss pour ce lien dans un autre thread)


ah c'est sur ça perturbe


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le type a dû trop écouter la chanson "Nick les poules" de Joe La Mouk.  (merci jpmiss pour ce lien dans un autre thread)



Les goûts musicaux de jpmiss sont ce que le concessionnaire Opel est à la chapelle Sixtine.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Les goûts musicaux de jpmiss sont ce que le concessionnaire Opel est à la chapelle Sixtine.



Tu peux toujours crever avant que je reconnecte mon iPod a ton G5!


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours crever avant que je reconnecte mon iPod a ton G5!



Remarque la première fois ça a pas été flamboyant... tu t'es entraîné depuis ?


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours crever avant que je reconnecte mon iPod


Tu fais partie de ceux qui ont subi le supplice de l'iPod et quetzalk s'est déguisé en G5 ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Remarque la première fois ça a pas été flamboyant... tu t'es entraîné depuis ?



Maintenant c'est du pur plug & play. Tu va couiner!


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça se nique une flamme ??
> 
> AH mais t'es pas un dragon toi tu peux pas comprendre



En tous cas, si j'ai bien compris, les dragons, c'est comme les chiens, on les calme avec un grand seau d'eau !   

PS. Les dragons n'auraient-ils que des plaisirs solitaires ? n'as-tu pas trouvé de dragonne à ta taille chez le maroquinier du coin ?


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> n'as-tu pas trouvé de dragonne à ta taille chez le maroquinier du coin ?



j'ai souvenir d'une dragonne à un bâton de ski, c'était du feu !!!


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Là j'ai une image assez perturbante...un mariachi avec un baton de ski pendu au bout de son bâton...c'est grave doc ?!  :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai une image assez perturbante...un mariachi avec un baton de ski pendu au bout de son bâton...c'est grave doc ?! :mouais:


Toi... Non, finalement je le garde pour moi.  :love:


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> s'cuse moi j'ai pas compris : tu l'as niquée finalement ou pas ???  :mouais:


Mouuuarff   tout pareil :love:


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai une image assez perturbante...un mariachi avec un baton de ski pendu au bout de son bâton...c'est grave doc ?!  :mouais:


non tant qu'il ne la pas dans le c... le baton, ce n'est pas sans retour :mouais:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'ai rien à raconter


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rien à raconter


Fais comme moi: invente   :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je preferre pas en parler car le Doc n'était pas à son avantage...



trouduc...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait sonny voulait pas le dire, mais c'est ce qui est arrivé au Doc !!!!!!!



Et bien sûr y'en a pas un pour rattraper l'autre...


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et bien sûr y'en a pas un pour rattraper l'autre...



Pourtant, Sonny court vite, mais zebig encore plus !


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rien à raconter


C'est peaumé les Vosges, mais quand même...  :love:
Je me rapelle fort bien avoir fréquenté des Vosgiennes moi ...


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rien à raconter


ça viendra ! enfin j'espère... :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça viendra !


Ouaip change pas de main !  

_C'était juste un commentaire comme ça histoire de remonter le niveau (ou pas), après les dindons  :hein: _


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, Sonny court vite, mais zebig encore plus !


non zebig se mord la queue, ce qui a pour effet de le mettre en boule (dans tous les sens du terme) du coup il va plus vite en descente !!


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip change pas de main !
> 
> _C'était juste un commentaire comme ça histoire de remonter le niveau (ou pas), après les dindons  :hein: _


dommage : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro."

sinon :casse:  :modo:


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

Dites-donc :mouais: vous nous l'avez tout émoustillé le dragonnet.  Il est tout fleu tout femme :affraid:


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Dites-donc :mouais: vous nous l'avez tout émoustillé le dragonnet.  Il est tout fleu tout femme :affraid:


c'est vrai qui fume noir en ce moment :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Me souvient pas, j'étais bourré.


pareil mais stresé pendant un bon mois


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

dâprès le registre des naissances semac a piné deux fois


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dâprès le registre des naissances semac a piné deux fois




et il a eu beaucoup de chance , 2 coup, 2 bebés


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dâprès le registre des naissances semac a piné deux fois




T'es sur que Tigrou et SMG ce ne sont pas ses frangins plutôt ? :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

Et on oublie ses neuveux, le 7 en avril et argoogoth13


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pareil mais stresé pendant un bon mois




Le temps d'attendre le retour des anglais?

Nan paske pour les sérologies faut bien compter 3 mois pour etre sur..


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dâprès le registre des naissances semac a piné deux fois


   whaaaaaoooouuu on a du me filer la drogue du violeur la deuxième fois !! :rose:


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Me souvient pas, j'étais bourré.



Je reviens sur la réponse de jpmiss parce qu'elle me turlupine depuis l'autre jour : pensez, une vocation d'anesthésiste, ça vient pas tout seul !

Alors jp, elle s'est endormi après ? ou pendant ?   

Qu'on comprenne un peu le pourquoi du comment !


----------



## DarkNeo (1 Septembre 2005)

c'est la fete ce topic


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Alors jp, elle s'est endormi après ? ou pendant ?



Bah puisque je me souvient pas...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah puisque je me souvient pas...



Si ça se trouve j'ai pas eu de première fois!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Alors jp, elle s'est endormi après ? ou pendant ?



En fait ça me revient: elle s'est endormie avant.


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait ça me revient: elle s'est endormie avant.


Et çà l'a même pas réveillée ?  T'es sûr que t'as pas fait comme TheBig et taché 1m2 de draps ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et çà l'a même pas réveillée ?



La vocation fiston, la vocation...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La vocation fiston, la vocation...


Ouaip, enfin fiston...  je suis plus vieux que toi quand même ! :love:


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, enfin fiston...  je suis plus vieux que toi quand même ! :love:


moi, je m'en ventrai pas


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le temps d'attendre le retour des anglais?
> 
> Nan paske pour les sérologies faut bien compter 3 mois pour etre sur..


re-stress


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi, je m'en ventrai pas


ventrai, parce que tu as du ventre ?  Moi je m'en vanterais pas...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> re-stress




Quoi, c'etait y a 2 mois?


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> ventrai, parce que tu as du ventre ?  Moi je m'en vanterais pas...


c'est lié, l'age le ventre... boutade quoi, bon peut-être trop tirée par les cheveux je vous l'accorde :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, c'etait y a 2 mois?


ça fait 16 ans qu'on me dit qu'chuis palo


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est lié, l'age le ventre... boutade quoi, bon peut-être trop tirée par les cheveux je vous l'accorde :rose:


Tirée par les cheveux je sais pas, mais si tu l'avais pas accrochée avec un élastique, elle te serait pas revenue en pleine figure !


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

tout d'un coup là je ne vois plus « membre du triangle » de la même façon


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tirée par les cheveux je sais pas, mais si tu l'avais pas accrochée avec un élastique, elle te serait pas revenue en pleine figure !


ouuuuuuuuhouuuff... celle-là elle est sévèremenet tiré par les cheveux alors !!


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tout d'un coup là je ne vois plus « membre du triangle » de la même façon


Cette figure géométrique m'a toujours fasciné ! :love:
Les ronds aussi d'ailleurs. :love:


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et çà l'a même pas réveillée ?  T'es sûr que t'as pas fait comme TheBig et taché 1m2 de draps ?




Tiens pour revenir sur ça aussi, vous savez que TheBig tape vite des fois, alors il a mis "1m2" là ou il aurait du mettre "un mètre carré", ben oui, un mètre ruban carré, il y en a de tout petits !
(Ben oui, les belges ont des références bizarres, mesurer les surfaces avec un mètre ruban sans le dérouler, c'est original, mais bon... tant que c'est pour des trucs genre timbre-poste, ça peut aller. Par contre, si vous entendez parler d'un barbu bizarrre en train de marmonner en auscultant le pavé de la place de la concorde tous les matins pendant 10 ans, vous étonnez pas, c'est TheBig en train d'essayer de mesurer la surface de la dite place avec son mètre carré  )

Je préfère rétablir la vérité telle qu'en elle-même parce que quand même, je voudrais pas voir TheBig finir sa carrière dans un cirque, on l'aurait plus sous la main pour nous faire marrer.


----------



## Hurrican (2 Septembre 2005)

Comment se fait t-il d'ailleurs qu'un producteur ne se soit pas déjà emparer de son histoire pour en faire un film ? :love:


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Comment se fait t-il d'ailleurs qu'un producteur ne se soit pas déjà emparer de son histoire pour en faire un film ? :love:



Attention, stop ! je suis l'agent officiel et unique du big ! Ses mémoires seront bientôt portées à l'écran, dès que nous aurons finalisé les termes de la cession des droits avec Steven. 

Zebig ? Bientôt dans Voici !


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Attention, stop ! je suis l'agent officiel et unique du big ! Ses mémoires seront bientôt portées à l'écran, dès que nous aurons finalisé les termes de la cession des droits avec Steven.


Steven Seagal  :mouais: il faut du karaté Zebig ?


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Steven Seagal  :mouais: il faut du karaté Zebig ?



Tu y es presque, la négo se fait avec Steven, certes, dont le nom de famille commence par un S aussi mais "montagne de jeu" => Spielberg quoi 

Ceci dit pour camper zebig jeune (il tient absolument à jouer son propre rôle pour la période "grabataire" du film - 4 minutes), on a pensé à l'inénnarable JCVD, qui lui aussi fait des arts martiaux, et en prime un superbe grand écart 
(et puis le petit Steven Seagal a été contacté, mais d'une part il ne fait pas de karaté mais de l'aïkido, et d'autre part, il ne voulait pas se laisser pousser la barbe, bref, éliminé quoi !)


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Rrrroooooh dommage, ça aurait pu donner une scène d'anthologie !!
imaginez plutôt : Steven Seagal vs Zebiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig  

'tain l'affiche de rêve


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2005)

Mackie, j'ai constaté que tu n'avais pas encore participé à ce thread.


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, j'ai constaté que tu n'avais pas encore participé à ce thread.


et pour cause  

aïe, aïe, aïe, aïe... d'accord je la referai plus fette blague :casse:


----------

